# Have waxes had there day



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

After years waxing and trying loads then found sonax npt went off waxes and now have used tac systems shine to me no wax can compete.
These new ceramics etc just leave a noticeable difference where most waxes don't.
More so on black


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to correct section


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Why wasn't in wrong one was it?
Would have thought chat would have been correct one


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

For those who like a good wax that will never change, I do see the benefits of Sonax which I do use once the technology of combining these concepts develops they we can have the best of both. 

I see to have sufficient wax for my needs+ .....

John Tht.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Its a thread regarding waxes, hence moved to wax section....


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There's definitely a place for both. I love Gyeon Can Coat and other coating type products but love waxing and wax most weekends. When I first started using coatings a few years ago I thought I would never wax again. How very wrong I was. Now my wax collection is larger than ever !


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I find waxing kind of therapeutic, it's something I actually enjoy doing and I don't get that from applying a sealant. So I'll stick to waxes for my cars.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Definitely had their day Chris. Feel free to send me your waxes for ethical disposal:lol:
I'm with Natalie though in regards to waxing for me being quite a calming and relaxing thing.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

to me it depends on each individual and what their wants/needs are!

for most of the general public who would barely wash their car once a week but have a nice car and want it protected/easily maintained etc then coatings will be the right thing for them, 
but the likes of us on here who enjoy cleaning & detailing a nice wax will always have its place too considering we would all do a proper decon & protection detail 2-4 times a year


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

I love wax


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

Coatings require more work and attention to apply. I think you need a covered area for 24 hours after they are applied and strong lighting whilst applying them. Not everyone has that.
You also need perfect paintwork before application, so a machine polish. Not everyone has a machine polisher.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have my CLS coated but it was when I bought it so I've just maintained the finish. I will book it in for a new coating towards the end of the year by the detailer who looked after it previously (and who is also a good mate). 

When it comes to my other cars, I like waxing them. Something very satisfying about doing it and seeing it beading like mad and looking good. 

I like the idea of a coating that lasts and lasts so you just do maintenance washes when needed but I don't think waxes are finished by any means.


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Would that sonax npt be the right choice for winter protection for a car that lives outside?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I still like a good wax. Especially as my cars bodywork isn't show standard so a coating is wasted

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## lemansblue92 (Aug 6, 2015)

Depends on what you want from your LSP, I'm currently favouring waxes as I enjoy topping them up when required/bored.

I sometimes use a sealant for other peoples cars if I know it'l only get washes every now and then.

Popped my 'Show car wax' cherry this waxstock thanks to Bouncers so hoping to do a bit of waxing this weekend!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Natalie said:


> I find waxing kind of therapeutic, it's something I actually enjoy doing and I don't get that from applying a sealant. So I'll stick to waxes for my cars.


Nat's hit the nail on the head for me there :thumb:

That said, as is usually the case, it's horses-for-courses for many, I suspect?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

As others have said I guess it's personal preference really. I look forward to waxing at the end of my details. Especially when you have a new wax to try out and apply. Not into using sealants or coatings at all so it will always be wax for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally I prefer waxing my cars. I feel a wax gives a different kind of finish, both in the depth of colour & the feel of the paintwork after waxing :thumb:

But Sealants have a place..I can see their attraction :thumb:....I'm just an old school polisher I guess :lol:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Nope.

Will always have a place in my arsenal, I like sealants such as af tough coat, but that's as a last resort on my parents cars :lol:

Wax all day for me.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Still a wax man, but as other's have said sealants have there place. Can't beat a spray sealant in winter conditions.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I generally enjoy all aspects of detailing, but don't enjoy waxing at all. I'll do it for the end result, ie, to have a protected car, but I'm swinging much more towards products that take a fraction of the time or can be repeated regularly but quickly , but give more or less (to me) the same results.
So for me,
Waxes have had their day.


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

I think I prefer a wax


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Horses for courses I think. I started out in detailing with sealants but since trying out waxes I do prefer the "look" (I was surprised there was even a noticeable difference to be honest).

Now for family member's cars where I just want the best protection I can, as quick as I can, since my mum isn't too worried about the "depth" of her paint :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Still alot of wax lovers then


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

wanner69 said:


> I think I prefer a wax


Would never of guessed that :thumb: :lol::lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Coatings are great, BUT... Nat is right. Wax FTW!


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

One thing I noticed when I used Prima's HydroMax was that because it took next to no time, it must be inferior to a wax that takes time to apply, haze and remove. To wax even my smallest car takes around an hour and i probably get through a couple of applicator pads and three or four microfibres to buff. Then I'll probably spray a coat of Dodo Acrylic Spritz over it a bit later. The HydroMax took about 10 minutes and two cloths. There's a psychological aspect to it - wax takes more effort, therefore it must be better. I'm not so sure. I personally don't like the idea of a coating but I was impressed with the Prima. The only thing that put me off was that I had to buy the Hydro wash and detailer too.


----------



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

Love wax and with all the sample sizes most vendors offer, you have the flexibility to dial in what works best for you. Trying different ones is half the fun


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

does it depend on the colour of car you've got too? I've always had dark coloured cars so you can always tell the difference as you're moving around it waxing, however now I've got a silver one I can barely tell where I'm up to nor where I've been so you do get a bit of doubt in your mind wondering what's the point, might as well just whizz over it with a spray. Wifes got a white car so the same applies to her colour too.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Luke M said:


> Definitely had their day Chris. Feel free to send me your waxes for ethical disposal:lol:
> I'm with Natalie though in regards to waxing for me being quite a calming and relaxing thing.


I'm a registered car wax disposal expert so feel free to send them our way, I'll dispose of them on my vehicle in thin layers at a time lol

But seriously, waxing is a lovely lovely thing. Like Natalie says, it's a nice task to do.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll never go back to waxes, once a car has a decent coating applied its so much easier to look after. And if I reall want to top it up I just use Wet Coat/Water Glass and spend the time Ive saved tidying up after my kids.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Pretty rare i use a wax now unless its on somebody else`s car.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to really love my waxes, I really did. But to be honest, I haven't touched them in years. Coatings and their respective top up sprays really do it for me. So many benefits to them it's not funny.

I've still got a pretty big and expensive wax collection. I've still got some that are brand new and unopened.

I keep on waiting for the day where I go back to waxes, but when your car still looks 100% freshly detailed after a wash over a year later since applying a coating, you really can't be bothered touching wax ever again.

Seriously, this is my car now, 14 months since it was detailed last coated in Kamikaze ISM.










Now saying that, I did buy a sample pot of Angelwax 5th Element in the order I got last week lol! This particular one really intrigues me. It's meant to go nicely over coatings, and that's what I want to test out with it.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I now use sealants as they suit my lifestyle, I don't get chance every week to clean my pride and joy but I do have a pot of obsession wax just for some occasional use as I do like applying wax

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

It really does depend what "detailing" means to you, I guess... 

What drove me away from detailing was the search for clinical perfection ... but then where looks are concerned there isn't really a clinically definable perfection, too much down to human factors ... what is bringing me back round to detailing years on is the enjoyment factor again, and this for me is why I like waxes: I enjoy using them.

I am quite sure that the modern coatings on the market far outstrip waxes on paper, and for many, in life too. They would certainly suit my lifestyle, a 30k mile a year workhorse car that goes out in all weathers that Highland Perthshire can throw at it. But strangely, I don't have any desire at all to use the coatings. Not because I don't believe they are excellent products, but because they simply are not for me - they don't spark any joy and when I loved detailing, it was the joy of both the end result *and* the process that I loved. It's taken a while to come back round to this, and I guess this is the reason for me that waxes haven't had their day - they are enjoyable to use for me. 

Detailing for me is no longer just a clinical search for perfection, it is an enjoyable hobby, a past time, something to do to relax and unwind - and for me, taking time to apply a layer of wax to a car is relaxing... or a layer of an older-school polymer sealant for example. I suspect there are many other who are like me, and it is for this reason that I don't believe the days of wax are numbered... certainly not at the moment anyway.


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm planning on trying some Sonax Npt on my new car as I just don't have the time to detail the car on a regular basis and now I regularly go 3-4 weeks between washes.

Still like waxes just don't have the time I would like to appreciate and keep trying new stuff

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> It really does depend what "detailing" means to you, I guess...
> 
> What drove me away from detailing was the search for clinical perfection ... but then where looks are concerned there isn't really a clinically definable perfection, too much down to human factors ... what is bringing me back round to detailing years on is the enjoyment factor again, and this for me is why I like waxes: I enjoy using them.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it any better.

There are people who want their car to look great and require very little maintenance. Coatings are for these people. Let a Pro prep and apply the coating, and it's done for at least 12 months.

Personally I quite enjoy applying a coat of wax to the paintwork, and trying out different products. I use it as a break from work and find it relaxing. Wheels on the other hand... but that's why I've put Gyeon Rim on those :thumb:


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Very therapeutic and destressing using a wax and enjoy stripping and trying different waxes.Agree with Sim


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

ADSCLIOCUP said:


> Very therapeutic and destressing using a wax and enjoy stripping and trying different waxes.Agree with Sim


Totally agree mate .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been reading this thread with some interest....

In answer to the initial question waxes have certainly not had their day and can exist in the same market place as coatings.

There is alot of work going into waxes these days which with the addition of certain polymers and the likes of Si02 etc are going to make waxes more high tech, longer lasting and better performing.

Coatings also have a place in the market especially the super dooper pro applied ones which look wicked on a freshly prepared car but i actually think we might end up with a hybrid of the 2 in the future.

I will however stick with a coating on my wheels, cannot stand waxing rims:thumb:

Aaaand at the end of the day waxes smell alot nicer:lol:


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Op:
No


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tried sealants etc, always go back to wax


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Natalie said:


> I find waxing kind of therapeutic, it's something I actually enjoy doing and I don't get that from applying a sealant. So I'll stick to waxes for my cars.


^ This :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Waxes give a deep, liquid-looking shine, whereas sealants leave the car looking hard and glassy so its not the end of the road for waxes.


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Spent many years happily using Werkstat sealant until it was no longer produced. Couldn't get on with Carlack and I am now using a hybrid wax.


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

Waxes have had there day for me. Sealants all the way


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sealants are fine but nothing like putting on a nice wax.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

IanG said:


> I'm planning on trying some Sonax Npt on my new car as I just don't have the time to detail the car on a regular basis and now I regularly go 3-4 weeks between washes.
> 
> Still like waxes just don't have the time I would like to appreciate and keep trying new stuff
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Soxan NPT works really well,I was really impressed with cost and performance.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Right now my car is wearing 2 coats of DoDo Light fantastic topped with DoDo Acrylic Spritz and it's looking fine!


----------

